# Good sound sets for a Zebra rookie?



## Kevperry777 (Jul 1, 2022)

Hi all...just picked up Zebra 2 and was wondering what are some good sound sets to start with....both for deconstructing to learn and for sound. I enjoy fatter/warmer sounds...arps...basses. Sounds that blend with orchestra...thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## Scalms (Jul 1, 2022)

The Unfinished!

basically anything from them

I have Borealis and Minima soundsets and they are great to get started on






The Unfinished | Bespoke and commercial synth sounds and samples







www.theunfinished.co.uk


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 1, 2022)

Scalms said:


> The Unfinished!
> 
> basically anything from them
> 
> ...




I agree I love Matt’s aka Unfinished soundsets except my 1st recommendation just in case you didn’t add it to Zebra is definitely Zebra HZ aka Dark Zebra.
Dark Zebra is beautiful and Howard Skarr the genius behind the curtain is amazing!
Then you can go for Matt’s soundsets. 🎶🥰🎶


----------



## ed buller (Jul 1, 2022)

Anything by Howard Scarr......the man is a wizard

best

e


----------



## Scalms (Jul 1, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I agree I love Matt’s aka Unfinished soundsets except my 1st recommendation just in case you didn’t add it to Zebra is definitely Zebra HZ aka Dark Zebra.
> Dark Zebra is beautiful and Howard Skarr the genius behind the curtain is amazing!
> Then you can go for Matt’s soundsets. 🎶🥰🎶


i agree somewhat, except alot of Scarr's patches are less useful (although certainly interesting). I would recommend the other way around, starting with Matt's patches which, depending on the soundset, tend to be more useful to combine with a score, to my ears. There's much more "out-there" sound design to Scarr's patches, although perhaps this is just my take on it. Either way, can't go wrong!


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 1, 2022)

Yeah i think it’s a matter of taste and perspective but besides the patches you get the better filters and the ability to get Matt’s expanded soundsets for ZHZ.
Just my opinion but I think to use Zebra and not get ZHZ is an oversight if the OP doesn’t have ZHZ.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jul 1, 2022)

Great ideas, thanks all. Dark Zebra is a no brainer eventually…I think I will ease into the waters with minima to begin with. Really like the sound there.


----------



## Pier (Jul 2, 2022)

What genre are you interested in?

For cinematic stuff The Unfinished and Sonic Underworld are probably the most prolific.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 2, 2022)

So you've exhausted all the factory patches already?


----------



## Arbee (Jul 2, 2022)

I'll admit I'm a big fan of Aiyn Zahev Sounds (no association whatsoever). While marketed towards house, trance and EDM there are some great cinematic opportunities in these libraries. 

For Zebra (and on sale at the moment)....
https://www.aiynzahev-sounds.com/products/sphere-for-zebra2


----------

